# Solved: Trojanspm/lx



## charbonnet (Jul 22, 2006)

Lately i ve been getting all kinds of annoying pop ups and eratic behavior 1 pop up did a scan and said i hav trojanspm/lx what to do? HELP! HELP! HELP!

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:41:55 AM, on 7/22/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\Object Desktop\WindowBlinds\wbload.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPMemCheck.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPControl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\CookiePatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonnt.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\Vrres.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\The Shield Firewall\FireWall.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\CursorXP\CursorXP.exe
C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {43F02779-6D88-4958-8AD3-83C12D86ADC7} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: 216.19.0.250 idenupdate.motorola.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: eBay Toolbar Helper - {22D8E815-4A5E-4DFB-845E-AAB64207F5BD} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O2 - BHO: Farstone Url Blocker - {316AEF8D-3C37-423E-9E6E-13820A9DC37A} - C:\PROGRA~1\PCSECU~1\THESHI~1\IrlOnIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {c8cc4455-e0c7-4f26-ab16-22b4c2230e28} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\FM2iew.dll
O2 - BHO: Farstone Popup Blocker - {E22F9B9D-1A1F-473E-BED6-D8BC152441F4} - C:\PROGRA~1\PCSECU~1\THESHI~1\FARPOP~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O3 - Toolbar: eBay Toolbar - {92085AD4-F48A-450D-BD93-B28CC7DF67CE} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\en-us\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTStartup] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Program\CTEaxSpl.EXE /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spyware X-terminator Control Center] C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vrmon] C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonnt.exe Main
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VrSchedule] C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\Vrres.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dwStart] C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\The Shield Firewall\FireWall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogonStudio] "C:\Program Files\WinCustomize\LogonStudio\logonstudio.exe" /RANDOM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CursorXP] C:\Program Files\CursorXP\CursorXP.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms	&] - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar	&R - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms	&[ - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'farlsp.dll' missing
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15015/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {10ABC6DB-E091-4EAE-98DD-21B5A2460714} (DetInstaller Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.es/avchecker/controles/AvDetInst.cab
O16 - DPF: {11010101-1001-1111-1000-110112345678} - ms-its:mhtml:file://c:\nosuch.mht!http://69.50.173.250/all.chm::/all.exe
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {14C1B87C-3342-445F-9B5E-365FF330A3AC} (Hewlett-Packard Online Support Services) - https://h50203.www5.hp.com/HPISWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISDataManager.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2882C368-D508-11D4-A2AB-000102598CE4} (LProtect Control) - http://download.globalhauri.com/Eng/online_service/livecall.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,84/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1096822020937
O16 - DPF: {6E5A37BF-FD42-463A-877C-4EB7002E68AE} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.5) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {8714912E-380D-11D5-B8AA-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Upload Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yuplapp.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {A78856A6-334B-43AF-96F5-58574005910D} (CEinstaller Object) - https://secure200.ipixmedia.com/code/Einstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,21/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAC181B0-4D70-402D-B571-C596A47D0CE0} (CBankshotZoneCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_pool.cab42858.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/insaniquarium/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15021/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: bw+0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw+0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: ebk - {1E411CE8-FE8B-4973-B8E0-6EA2CC3C6B06} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ebkp.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: offline-8876480 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: FM2iew - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\FM2iew.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WB - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\WINDOW~1\fastload.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: MpService - Canon Inc - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
O23 - Service: ViRobot Expert Monitoring (vrmonsvc) - HAURI - C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonsvc.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Click *here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## charbonnet (Jul 22, 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:41:55 AM, on 7/22/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\Object Desktop\WindowBlinds\wbload.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPMemCheck.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPControl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\CookiePatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonnt.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\Vrres.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\The Shield Firewall\FireWall.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\CursorXP\CursorXP.exe
C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {43F02779-6D88-4958-8AD3-83C12D86ADC7} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: 216.19.0.250 idenupdate.motorola.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: eBay Toolbar Helper - {22D8E815-4A5E-4DFB-845E-AAB64207F5BD} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O2 - BHO: Farstone Url Blocker - {316AEF8D-3C37-423E-9E6E-13820A9DC37A} - C:\PROGRA~1\PCSECU~1\THESHI~1\IrlOnIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {c8cc4455-e0c7-4f26-ab16-22b4c2230e28} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\FM2iew.dll
O2 - BHO: Farstone Popup Blocker - {E22F9B9D-1A1F-473E-BED6-D8BC152441F4} - C:\PROGRA~1\PCSECU~1\THESHI~1\FARPOP~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O3 - Toolbar: eBay Toolbar - {92085AD4-F48A-450D-BD93-B28CC7DF67CE} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\en-us\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTStartup] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Program\CTEaxSpl.EXE /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spyware X-terminator Control Center] C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vrmon] C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonnt.exe Main
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VrSchedule] C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\Vrres.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dwStart] C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\The Shield Firewall\FireWall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogonStudio] "C:\Program Files\WinCustomize\LogonStudio\logonstudio.exe" /RANDOM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CursorXP] C:\Program Files\CursorXP\CursorXP.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\Program Files\AWS\WeatherBug\Weather.exe 1
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms	&] - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar	&R - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms	&[ - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'farlsp.dll' missing
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15015/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {10ABC6DB-E091-4EAE-98DD-21B5A2460714} (DetInstaller Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.es/avchecker/controles/AvDetInst.cab
O16 - DPF: {11010101-1001-1111-1000-110112345678} - ms-its:mhtml:file://c:\nosuch.mht!http://69.50.173.250/all.chm::/all.exe
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {14C1B87C-3342-445F-9B5E-365FF330A3AC} (Hewlett-Packard Online Support Services) - https://h50203.www5.hp.com/HPISWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISDataManager.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2882C368-D508-11D4-A2AB-000102598CE4} (LProtect Control) - http://download.globalhauri.com/Eng/online_service/livecall.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,84/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1096822020937
O16 - DPF: {6E5A37BF-FD42-463A-877C-4EB7002E68AE} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.5) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {8714912E-380D-11D5-B8AA-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Upload Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yuplapp.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {A78856A6-334B-43AF-96F5-58574005910D} (CEinstaller Object) - https://secure200.ipixmedia.com/code/Einstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,21/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAC181B0-4D70-402D-B571-C596A47D0CE0} (CBankshotZoneCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_pool.cab42858.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/insaniquarium/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15021/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: bw+0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw+0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0s - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: ebk - {1E411CE8-FE8B-4973-B8E0-6EA2CC3C6B06} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ebkp.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: offline-8876480 - {F40F0D36-E008-4244-B014-E13603AC63E8} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: FM2iew - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\FM2iew.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WB - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\WINDOW~1\fastload.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: MpService - Canon Inc - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
O23 - Service: ViRobot Expert Monitoring (vrmonsvc) - HAURI - C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonsvc.exe


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Go to control panel, add/remove programs and remove WeatherBug and Logitech Desktop Messenger.

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust...search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cust.../www.yahoo.com
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - {43F02779-6D88-4958-8AD3-83C12D86ADC7} - (no file)
O1 - Hosts: 216.19.0.250 idenupdate.motorola.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {c8cc4455-e0c7-4f26-ab16-22b4c2230e28} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\FM2iew.dll
O16 - DPF: {11010101-1001-1111-1000-110112345678} - ms-its:mhtml:file://c:\nosuch.mht!http://69.50.173.250/all.chm::/all.exe

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Download *Ewido anti-spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop.

_This is a 30 day trial of the program_
Once you have downloaded ewido anti-spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run ewido and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close ewido anti-spyware, Do Not run a scan just yet, we will shortly.
Reboot your computer into *SafeMode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight SafeMode then hit enter.
*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while ewido is scanning, it may interfere with the scanning proccess:

Lauch ewido-anti-spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
ewido will now begin the scanning process, be patient this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete do the following:*
If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "*Apply all actions*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
Close ewido and reboot your system back into Normal Mode and post the results of the ewido report scan.

*Post a new HijackThis log and the log from Ewido.*


----------



## charbonnet (Jul 22, 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:43:06 AM, on 7/22/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\Object Desktop\WindowBlinds\wbload.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPMemCheck.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPControl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\CookiePatrol.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonnt.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\Vrres.exe
C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\The Shield Firewall\FireWall.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\CursorXP\CursorXP.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: eBay Toolbar Helper - {22D8E815-4A5E-4DFB-845E-AAB64207F5BD} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O2 - BHO: Farstone Url Blocker - {316AEF8D-3C37-423E-9E6E-13820A9DC37A} - C:\PROGRA~1\PCSECU~1\THESHI~1\IrlOnIE.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {c8cc4455-e0c7-4f26-ab16-22b4c2230e28} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\FM2iew.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Farstone Popup Blocker - {E22F9B9D-1A1F-473E-BED6-D8BC152441F4} - C:\PROGRA~1\PCSECU~1\THESHI~1\FARPOP~1.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O3 - Toolbar: eBay Toolbar - {92085AD4-F48A-450D-BD93-B28CC7DF67CE} - C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTB.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar\01.01.2607.0\en-us\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTStartup] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\Program\CTEaxSpl.EXE /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Spyware X-terminator Control Center] C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] C:\PROGRA~1\STOMPS~1\SPYWAR~1\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\Updreg.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Vrmon] C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonnt.exe Main
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VrSchedule] C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\Vrres.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dwStart] C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\The Shield Firewall\FireWall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogonStudio] "C:\Program Files\WinCustomize\LogonStudio\logonstudio.exe" /RANDOM
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [!ewido] "C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\ewido.exe" /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\PROGRA~1\INCRED~1\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CursorXP] C:\Program Files\CursorXP\CursorXP.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &eBay Search - res://C:\Program Files\eBay\eBay Toolbar2\eBayTb.dll/RCSearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms	&] - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: RoboForm Toolbar	&R - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComShowToolbar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms	&[ - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycmap.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &SMS - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsms.htm
O10 - Broken Internet access because of LSP provider 'farlsp.dll' missing
O16 - DPF: {05D44720-58E3-49E6-BDF6-D00330E511D3} (StagingUI Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binFrameWork/v10/StagingUI.cab40641.cab
O16 - DPF: {0A5FD7C5-A45C-49FC-ADB5-9952547D5715} (Creative Software AutoUpdate) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15015/CTSUEng.cab
O16 - DPF: {10ABC6DB-E091-4EAE-98DD-21B5A2460714} (DetInstaller Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.es/avchecker/controles/AvDetInst.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {14C1B87C-3342-445F-9B5E-365FF330A3AC} (Hewlett-Packard Online Support Services) - https://h50203.www5.hp.com/HPISWeb/Customer/cabs/HPISDataManager.CAB
O16 - DPF: {2882C368-D508-11D4-A2AB-000102598CE4} (LProtect Control) - http://download.globalhauri.com/Eng/online_service/livecall.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (YInstStarter Class) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3BB54395-5982-4788-8AF4-B5388FFDD0D8} (ZoneBuddy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/BinFrameWork/v10/ZBuddy.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {4ED9DDF0-7479-4BBE-9335-5A1EDB1D8A21} - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcinsctl/en-us/4,0,0,84/mcinsctl.cab
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} (ZonePAChat Object) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1096822020937
O16 - DPF: {6E5A37BF-FD42-463A-877C-4EB7002E68AE} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.5) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {8714912E-380D-11D5-B8AA-00D0B78F3D48} (Yahoo! Webcam Upload Wrapper) - http://chat.yahoo.com/cab/yuplapp.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {A78856A6-334B-43AF-96F5-58574005910D} (CEinstaller Object) - https://secure200.ipixmedia.com/code/Einstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab34246.cab
O16 - DPF: {BCC0FF27-31D9-4614-A68E-C18E1ADA4389} - http://bin.mcafee.com/molbin/shared/mcgdmgr/en-us/1,0,0,21/mcgdmgr.cab
O16 - DPF: {CAC181B0-4D70-402D-B571-C596A47D0CE0} (CBankshotZoneCtrl Class) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/zpagames/zpa_pool.cab42858.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA2AA6CF-5C7A-4B71-BC3B-C771BB369937} (StadiumProxy Class) - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/StProxy.cab41227.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/insaniquarium/popcaploader_v6.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6ACF75C-C32C-447B-9BEF-46B766368D29} (Creative Software AutoUpdate Support Package) - http://www.creative.com/su/ocx/15021/CTPID.cab
O18 - Protocol: ebk - {1E411CE8-FE8B-4973-B8E0-6EA2CC3C6B06} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ebkp.dll
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: FM2iew - FM2iew.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WB - C:\PROGRA~1\Stardock\OBJECT~1\WINDOW~1\fastload.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - WRLogonNTF.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: ewido anti-spyware 4.0 guard - Anti-Malware Development a.s. - C:\Program Files\ewido anti-spyware 4.0\guard.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: MpService - Canon Inc - C:\Program Files\Canon\MultiPASS4\MPSERVIC.EXE
O23 - Service: ViRobot Expert Monitoring (vrmonsvc) - HAURI - C:\Program Files\PCSecurityShield\ShieldAntivirus\vrmonsvc.exe


----------



## charbonnet (Jul 22, 2006)

ewido anti-spyware - Scan Report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created at:	11:21:43 AM 7/22/2006

+ Scan result:	



C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\010201zheniacars04.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\010202toyota2.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\010302Bugattiinterior.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\010302HummerH2.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\010302diablo.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\010601Speed.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\010901ClassicCar001.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\010902Bugattix2.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\010902Mitsuka.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\011602DiabloGTR1Bronze.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\011602DiabloRoadster.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\011602Hondaspoket.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\012902MitsubishiSpaceLiner.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\020401Misc-Transportation0041.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\021101Skin1.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\022101viper.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\022102DiabloSilverCloud.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\022501fortune.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\031501porsche4.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\032701toyotarc.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\0407Zkestrel1.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\042702SportsCars.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\042802lamb2.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\051202f1.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\060602spyder.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\0611ZMikeR02.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\071502HarleyVRodBlnk.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\081701ferrari360skin.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\0919Misc-Transp-CarsH004.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\101501spc10.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\101501spc15.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\101501spc16.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\102801spc19.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\102801spc22.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\102801spc23.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\102801spc25.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\102801spc26.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\102801spc32.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\102801spc38.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\110601fap21.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\111301m3.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\1114chevelleburnout.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\112300X5.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\11260020001113-10.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\112701spc41.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\112701spc43.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\12030171Hotbar.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\121701DiabloGoldTarga.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\122400csx_0018.bmp -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\IESkins\5555car.BMP -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\eskin -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\reports.txt -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0 -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOI -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOI\dynamic -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOI\static -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\dynamic -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1 -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\blank.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\block_sm.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\block_smli.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\blocked.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_add-but.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_back-but.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_left_enabled_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_left_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_middle_enabled_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_middle_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_right_cut_enabled_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_right_enabled_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_right_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\business_promo.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\buttondir.txt -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_cattree.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_flashpreview.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_frbottom.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_objects.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_pagingmodule.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_recentlyused.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_shadows.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_topbuttons.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\delete.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_clear_sound.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_freditpreferences.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_frtop.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_fs.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_select.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_sn_frbottom.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_sn_frobjects.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_sn_frtree.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_sn_fs.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-backgrounds.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-bcards.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-ecards.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-emoticons.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-funny.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-help.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-images.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-info.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-more.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-new.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-new2.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-options.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-tell.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-temp.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-text.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-voice.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def.cdf -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-premium-email-premium.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-premium.cdf -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-t1-bg.res -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\flashpreview.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\frbottom3.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\frobjects3.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\frtop4.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\frtree3.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\fs3.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\hotbar_promo.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_checked_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_checked_pressed.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_clear_sound.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_close_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_close_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_edit_preview.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_edit_send.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_flash_preview.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_recently_used.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_remove_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_remove_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_sand-clock2.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_tell_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_tell_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_tree_null.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_unchecked_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_unchecked_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_barlayout.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_barlayout2.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_barlayout4.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_corner_left.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_local_logo.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_basetemplate.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_hbgroups.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_hbobject3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_hbobjectset3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_iteratorsandreaders3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_pagingmoduleobj3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_texts3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_xmltree3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\layout.cdf -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\linkpathlegal.txt -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\n.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\nav_b_2.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\nav_bb_2.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\nav_f_2.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\nav_ff_2.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\progress.res -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\sn_flashplayer_top.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\submit.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\tab_bg.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\tab_bga.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).


----------



## charbonnet (Jul 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\reports.txt -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0 -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOI -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOI\dynamic -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOI\static -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\dynamic -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1 -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\blank.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\block_sm.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\block_smli.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\blocked.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_add-but.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_back-but.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_left_enabled_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_left_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_middle_enabled_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_middle_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_right_cut_enabled_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_right_enabled_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_right_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\business_promo.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\buttondir.txt -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_cattree.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_flashpreview.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_frbottom.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_objects.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_pagingmodule.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_recentlyused.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_shadows.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_topbuttons.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\delete.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_clear_sound.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_freditpreferences.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_frtop.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_fs.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_select.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_sn_frbottom.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_sn_frobjects.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_sn_frtree.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_sn_fs.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-backgrounds.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-bcards.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-ecards.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-emoticons.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-funny.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-help.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-images.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-info.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-more.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-new.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-new2.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-options.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-tell.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-temp.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-text.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-voice.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def.cdf -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-premium-email-premium.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-premium.cdf -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-t1-bg.res -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\flashpreview.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\frbottom3.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\frobjects3.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\frtop4.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\frtree3.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\fs3.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\hotbar_promo.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_checked_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_checked_pressed.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_clear_sound.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_close_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_close_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_edit_preview.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_edit_send.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_flash_preview.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_recently_used.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_remove_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_remove_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_sand-clock2.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_tell_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_tell_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_tree_null.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_unchecked_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_unchecked_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_barlayout.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_barlayout2.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_barlayout4.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_corner_left.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_local_logo.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_basetemplate.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_hbgroups.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_hbobject3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_hbobjectset3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_iteratorsandreaders3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_pagingmoduleobj3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_texts3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_xmltree3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\layout.cdf -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).


----------



## charbonnet (Jul 22, 2006)

C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\reports.txt -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0 -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOI -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOI\dynamic -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOI\static -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\dynamic -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1 -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\blank.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\block_sm.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\block_smli.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\blocked.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_add-but.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_back-but.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_left_enabled_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_left_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_middle_enabled_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_middle_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_right_cut_enabled_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_right_enabled_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\btn_right_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\business_promo.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\buttondir.txt -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_cattree.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_flashpreview.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_frbottom.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_objects.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_pagingmodule.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_recentlyused.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_shadows.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\css_topbuttons.css -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\delete.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_clear_sound.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_freditpreferences.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_frtop.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_fs.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_select.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_sn_frbottom.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_sn_frobjects.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_sn_frtree.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\edit_sn_fs.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-backgrounds.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-bcards.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-ecards.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-emoticons.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-funny.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-help.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-images.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-info.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-more.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-new.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-new2.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-options.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-tell.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-temp.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-text.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def-email-voice.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-def.cdf -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-premium-email-premium.mnu -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-premium.cdf -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\email-t1-bg.res -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\flashpreview.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\frbottom3.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\frobjects3.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\frtop4.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\frtree3.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\fs3.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\hotbar_promo.htm -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_checked_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_checked_pressed.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_clear_sound.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_close_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_close_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_edit_preview.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_edit_send.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_flash_preview.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_recently_used.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_remove_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_remove_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_sand-clock2.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_tell_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_tell_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_tree_null.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_unchecked_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\icon_unchecked_pressed_1.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_barlayout.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_barlayout2.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_barlayout4.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_corner_left.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\img_local_logo.gif -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_basetemplate.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_hbgroups.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_hbobject3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_hbobjectset3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_iteratorsandreaders3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_pagingmoduleobj3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_texts3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\js_xmltree3.js -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Hotbar\v3.0\HostOL\static\1\layout.cdf -> Adware.HotBar : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).


----------



## charbonnet (Jul 22, 2006)

:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Start Menu\Programs\PurityScan -> Adware.PurityScan : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Downloads\ShanghaiStreetRacerSetup-dm[1].exe -> Adware.Trymedia : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Local Settings\Temp:gfvden.dll -> Backdoor.Afcore.q : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\private\Local Settings\Temp\mdxgthkn.sys -> Backdoor.Genlot.DX : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\backups\backup-20060722-070729-697.dll -> Downloader.ConHook.aa : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\WINDOWS\system32\FM2iew.dll -> Downloader.ConHook.aa : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
[268] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\FM2iew.dll -> Downloader.ConHook.aa : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
[848] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\FM2iew.dll -> Downloader.ConHook.aa : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebyxyv.dll -> Downloader.ConHook.ab : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstqq.exe -> Downloader.ConHook.ab : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton Charbonnet\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\ITKBIL65\secure[2].php -> Downloader.Psyme.i : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton Charbonnet\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VQOR7POT\bestthumb[1].htm -> Hijacker.Linker.h : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\carlton.HOME-ELRI8M21R6\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\6DY5OPEZ\ifr[1].php -> Not-A-Virus.Exploit.HTML.Mht : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\carlton.HOME-ELRI8M21R6\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\X3FJLTKE\ifr[1].php -> Not-A-Virus.Exploit.HTML.Mht : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.10:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.11:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.15:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.16:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.17:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.192:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.19:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.20:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.6:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.95:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\cjcharbonnet\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\private\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\private\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.62:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adserver : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.63:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Adserver : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.83:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.84:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Advertising : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.50:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Atdmt : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Bpath : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.78:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.79:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.80:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.81:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Casalemedia : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.43:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickbank : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.27:C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\pv6h7a2o.slt\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.32:C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\pv6h7a2o.slt\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton Charbonnet\Cookies\carlton [email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\private\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\private\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\private\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Clickzs : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.85:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Cpvfeed : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.86:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Cpvfeed : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.87:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Cpvfeed : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.88:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Cpvfeed : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\private\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Cpvfeed : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
:mozilla.21:C:\Documents and Settings\private\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\m1c2mola.default\cookies.txt -> TrackingCookie.Doubleclick : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[1].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]j6x9ny-1seq-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\Carlton\Cookies\[email protected]-2-2.stats.esomniture[2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\private\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\private\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt -> TrackingCookie.Esomniture : Cleaned with backup (quarantined).
C:\Documents and Settings\private\Local Settings\Temp\Cookies\[email protected]


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*Run HJT again and put a check in the following:*

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {c8cc4455-e0c7-4f26-ab16-22b4c2230e28} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\FM2iew.dll (file missing)
O18 - Protocol: ebk - {1E411CE8-FE8B-4973-B8E0-6EA2CC3C6B06} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ebkp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: FM2iew - FM2iew.dll (file missing)

*Close all applications and browser windows before you click "fix checked".*

Search for this file: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ebkp.dll and delete it if found.

It may be hidden so 
Open Windows Explorer. Go to Tools, Folder Options and click on the View tab. Make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". Now click "Apply to all folders" Click "Apply" then "OK".

Post your log again after you have rebooted and let me know if you are still having problems.


----------



## charbonnet (Jul 22, 2006)

thanks seems to be doing fine


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

It's a good idea to Flush your System Restore after removing malware:


 On the Desktop, right-click My Computer. 
 Click Properties. 
 Click the System Restore tab. 
 Check Turn off System Restore. 
 Click Apply, and then click OK. 
 Restart the computer. 

To create a new restore point: 

Start go to All Programs 
Accessories, System Tools and select System Restore. 
In the System Restore wizard, select "Create a restore point" and click the Next button. 
Type a description for your new restore point. Something like "After trojan/spyware cleanup". 
Click Create and you're done.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

This thread is solved. I am closing it now if you need it reopened pm me or any other moderator.

Anyone with a similar problem *Please start a new thread! *

If you don't know how to start a new thread click here: http://www.techguy.org/welcome.html and look at #4.


----------

